# Earthborn holistic looks nice but...



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

I was surprised  to see this food in a pet store, it looks good they had the puppy, the fish one, the primitive natural and the small breed.

But the bad thing is when I saw the price, it was $25 for a 6 pound bag :yuck: I was as shocked to see the price as when I saw the food in the shelf.

Sadly Pompadour is a very picky eater and I don't want to see how he refuses this pricy food, better stay wit the kirkland and the raw.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

That's ridiculous, the store I work at is pretty over priced and we only charge $15.99 for the Primitive Natural (chicken/turkey) $18.99 for the Coastal Catch (fish) and Great Plains (bison) 6 pound bags.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Julie said:


> That's ridiculous, the store I work at is pretty over priced and we only charge $15.99 for the Primitive Natural (chicken/turkey) $18.99 for the Coastal Catch (fish) and Great Plains (bison) 6 pound bags.


I see, its sad how overpriced the food is around here the propac 6 pounds bags are around $14 - $19 depending on the flavor. 

But as for the Earthborn its nice to see good foods around here, but wit those prices I don't think its going to have a great demand  , but Pompadour its so picky I'm afraid he is going to refuse it :wacko: and petstores have a NO return policy, if only they have at least samples.

Well for that price I can buy him good quality meat for several weeks :thumb:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Well for that price I can buy him good quality meat for several weeks :thumb:


Even better!! :wink:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear it's so overpriced  Here I can get 14lbs for $26 at the local feed store in town. 

My dogs have done well on the two EB formulas I've tried (primitive natural and great plains feast). My hound mix has always been a good eater (not picky) but she's never been a dog that gets EXCITED about food, since being on the great plains feast she has become very excited whenever she seems me scooping her meals out.


----------



## baggie (Jun 2, 2010)

You really should look online. You can get a 28 lb bag of the primitive natural shipped to your door for less than $60. Well, depending on your location.


----------



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

I really like the idea of Earthborn.. I like the ingredients and the whole "save upc, we plant a tree" idea too! And the bigger bags are resealable, which is a plus. But I just can't get over the fact that they are made by Pro Pac. :frown:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

baggie said:


> You really should look online. You can get a 28 lb bag of the primitive natural shipped to your door for less than $60. Well, depending on your location.


Sounds nice but I live in Honduras (central america) 



meggels said:


> I'm sorry to hear it's so overpriced  Here I can get 14lbs for $26 at the local feed store in town.
> 
> My dogs have done well on the two EB formulas I've tried (primitive natural and great plains feast). My hound mix has always been a good eater (not picky) but she's never been a dog that gets EXCITED about food, since being on the great plains feast she has become very excited whenever she seems me scooping her meals out.





zwergpinscher said:


> I really like the idea of Earthborn.. I like the ingredients and the whole "save upc, we plant a tree" idea too! And the bigger bags are resealable, which is a plus. But I just can't get over the fact that they are made by Pro Pac. :frown:


There's something fishy wit the propac manufacturer?


The price I saw was of the small breed formula, I didn't want to see the others I was too shocked already :twitch: at least they had some bags of sojo's mix formulas the price is not that astronomical and they gave me a sample of the green bag, yesterday I gave it wit raw chicken and Pompadour loved it, today I mix it a bit wit his kibble and he ate it fast. :thumb:


----------



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

not that i know of, i only mentioned it because Pro Pac is a cruddy food made by Midwestern Pet Foods. They also make Sportmix biscuits which are poor quality as well.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

zwergpinscher said:


> not that i know of, i only mentioned it because Pro Pac is a cruddy food made by Midwestern Pet Foods. They also make Sportmix biscuits which are poor quality as well.



Just because the company makes a subpar food, I don't think it should be held against them because they are evolving and developed a premium dog food. Pro pac has been around for a long time, back when we ddidn't have all the premium kibbles with the better ingredients. As far as I know they've never had a recall or an issue of that sort.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I have to agree with Meggels. Don't you feed TOTW?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I really do like EB. It's done really well with my dogs and it's by far one of the foods they've done best on. Smooth and shiny coats, energy is good, stools are good, and they love it. And it's pretty well priced. Add in the companies earth friendly mission, it's a win win in my opinion!  Oh and I do love the resealable 14 and 28lb bags LOL.


----------



## zwergpinscher (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes it's in our rotation, and yes I am aware that it is made by Diamond.


----------

